# Western Railway Museum � Suisun City. Ca



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*Western Railway Museum – Suisun City. Ca*

Friends,

In July we visited the WESTERN RAILWAY MUSEUM in Suisun, Ca.
What a fun trip !! We made a video to share :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_yCCFuQn_E[/ame]

See You ‘Round the Campfire !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

